# Engine swaps



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

Can someone tell me what are some good engine swaps for a 89-95 240sx? or atleast tell me what the stock hp for one is? 

in the mean time.... :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You can put anything in the 240 that you want to. From a small block 350, to a 2jzgte, or even a 20B. Hell the sky is the limit if you got the talent and the pockets to back it up.

Oh yeah.. put on your flame suit, cause I assume the other members are going to make it very hot and spicy in here


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

Never even thought about a 350. But what is the most common swap?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Sr20det is one of the most common out there. Hit me up on aim and I'll tell you everything you need to know about this shit so you don't get flamed later. AIM SN: OpeLok


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

also the RB20DET.......Opium is the MASTER on that here :cheers:


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

just2fast said:


> But what is the most common swap?


B16A2 mounted in the trunk.


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

Ever see a twin-engine Audi?




ps.-I apologize for not searching, but it was late( 3 am) and my sleepiness increased my :dumbass: ness


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea your dumbassness is pretty high up there. even your name suggests youve seen the fast and furious movies so you undoubtedly heard about the sr20 comment. search now though. and yea i bet if there were twin engine audis, my bro could tell me all the specs. hes a veedub addict.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn kelso... i've never seen you like this your usually a nice guy


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> damn kelso... i've never seen you like this your usually a nice guy


Look at his sig...KELSO ROCKS.....


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

So what if I have seen TFATF movies? They sucked and I dont recall any sr20 comments. Why? Because I saw it JUST to see the 1970 Charger(and almost cried when they wrecked it).


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

just2fast said:


> So what if I have seen TFATF movies? They sucked and I dont recall any sr20 comments. Why? Because I saw it JUST to see the 1970 Charger(and almost cried when they wrecked it).


I dont think any of us are trying to be idiots about your post. I think its cool that your looking into modding a 240. 

Its just that the search button can, and, will answer soooooo many questions that we all have already answered so many times. If were comming accross as ass's...... its because we are (in terms of answering the same questions over and over again).


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm just an ass in general  and the most common swap is h22.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

H22.. it is.. but only if you bypass the double kaneuter valve and replace them with some new piston return springs for maxx revv power potential. But if you don't have enough money simply swap power bands. I have a blue one right now.. but I'm thinking of swapping it for a clear band with fringe hanging off it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> H22.. it is.. but only if you bypass the double kaneuter valve and replace them with some new piston return springs for maxx revv power potential. But if you don't have enough money simply swap power bands. I have a blue one right now.. but I'm thinking of swapping it for a clear band with fringe hanging off it


i think you should go with the blue one. personally i'm going with a red one.

BTW, there is a twin engine Audi TT. it's yellow. each engine pushes a little over 400whp. 0-100 in 3seconds flat. it's also a stick.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i think you should go with the blue one. personally i'm going with a red one.
> 
> BTW, there is a twin engine Audi TT. it's yellow. each engine pushes a little over 400whp. 0-100 in 3seconds flat. it's also a stick.


 didn't SCC do something with a twin engine tiburon, or am i retarded? i knows its a tiburon, but its still twin engine.and he already said he has a blue power band.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> didn't SCC do something with a twin engine tiburon, or am i retarded? i knows its a tiburon, but its still twin engine.and he already said he has a blue power band.


No....it was a green powerband. You must have read the wrong magazine.....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the twin engine tiburon was an entry into the street car challenge. i dont think they ever did a full write-up about it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my comment got deleted.. gay.. -_- and this thread has been hijacked 

anybody ever seen the vid of that tiburon?? it's doing donuts and it was pretty crazy..looked like a little R/C car doing dounuts :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

guy hasn't evne replied to this thread. =/


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JayLew said:


> No....it was a green powerband. You must have read the wrong magazine.....


 i was talking about opium's powerband. :dumbass: learn your powerband colors before you speak again.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i remember reading a write up about the twin engine tiburon. it came out before the issue your thinking of. i remember it was saying he would pull up to somebody with a fast car and say hey ill race you for a grand and hed pop his hood and the guy would be like fine your on, then the tiburon would start up sounding like a twin engine cessna and blow the guy away. it was a good article i think...been a while since i read it.

and yea i usually am a nice guy but im really getting fed up with these idiots on here every day. 90 % all start off with hi im new to nissan but i was into honda...


and just to go completely OT, anybody seen the rear engine RWD VW Golf? pretty sweet car by momentum tuning but the owner cant even do a single donut, he cant drive for shit.i saw him trying in a little lot on a video ...


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

Kelso said:


> 90% all start off with hi im new to nissan but i was into honda...



I was into Fords, Chevys, Oldsmobiles, etc. Which is why I'm looking more into a 350 engine swap. But my Uncles friend/my mechanic( I still help out), wants to go a SR20 swap from signalauto.com


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

congratulations your in the top 10th percentile!but it sounds like your gonna get an sr20 so your on one of the bandwagons that every 240 person starts off asking about.and you know i got you there, so dont try to say your not on the SR bandwagon :loser:


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

I was, until I was informed about the RB20. Now I'm looking into that due to $money$.



ps-Honda only makes good bikes.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um...yesterday you wanted a 350 now you want and rb20? just do a lot of research on get your plans going before posting please lol. and yea honda bikes are pretty good but there are 2 very reputable cars that even you would probably take. the nsx and the s200. i just saw an nsx today. they are very badass and its only the 2nd one ive seen in florida. other than that , we agree on being anti honda i guess lol. btw, the original honda statement wasnt directed at you anyways, if you look around, a lot of newbs were coming in lookin for 240 info and they were all from honda tech forums or whatever


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

And already it's been changed again. You have to understand that my decision is being altered by my uncles(who will help pay for it), and his friend( who is going to do it). Collectively, we have decided to get keep the KA24 and get forged internals and a turbo.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

internals are already forged. its the pistons you want to worry about. you might even change out the rods.


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

Looky at what I found...


http://www.import-autoperformance.com/240sxstage2.html


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

just2fast said:


> Looky at what I found...


For that price... I would rather just get the Norris Design CA20 stroker engine. Norris design


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> For that price... I would rather just get the Norris Design CA20 stroker engine. Norris design


 i agree. think of everthing thatyou could buy for your CA or RB for 6k


----------

